# Foreign body removal with simple repair



## carol52 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello, does anyone know if you can bill a foreign body with a simple repair same area same incision ?  24200, 12002
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 19, 2016)

Closure is bundled. There's very few codes you can bill intermediate and complex closure separately. Simple is bundled into pretty much every procedure in the CPT book. 

Per NCCI



> 28. Closure/repair of a surgical incision is included in the global surgical package. Wound repair CPT codes 12001-13153 should not be reported separately to describe closure of surgical incisions for procedures with global surgery indicators of 000, 010, 090, or MMM.


----------



## carol52 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Reply to coder*

Thanks for your help I appreciate it so much...


----------

